# 1st UFTA event



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I just got home from Cedar Creek sportsman club about 20min from our home - our first UFTA event & first time 2 this club - very proud of PIKE he finished 4th out 0f 40 dogs - will do better next time now that we know how the game is played - one member of the club has been national champ 2 times and said these r one of the best bird fields in the country - we joined !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

You got to be proud of Pikey Boy?!?! 

Lovely setting REM 

Lush Green, misty, moody, looks a lot like my 'Playground'!!!

Well done both  

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - Thank You - 20 min from home & our first trip - SHAME on ME !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just interested REM.......

What format does the event take??

Steadiness, pointing, retrieving etc......

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3 quail set one in each section of bird field - points 4 point - dead bird - bird 2 hand - # of shells used - 15 min time limit with points for under that time when you get the 3 birds - this is just a quick over view - go to UFTA for all the rules - it is 2 much fun !!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sound's 'Too' much fun for one day!!'

Will visit the sight and have a nose!!

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - just started reading UFTA rule book 6th Edition I got this morning - guess what - pic of a V on the cover !! I knew we were in the right direction !!!!!! LOL one thing is always TRUE you meet the nicest people around gun dogs - asked the only other senior citizen there ( finished second ) about the senior division - his answer - you run against the best PUPS - they want to walk a straight line and the pup does all the work - they just move 2 points - I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Posting again ? - UFTA format is perfect 4 the way PIKE hunts - the + - local chapter of Quail Unlimited built the club house - bird barn & bird fields - profits from events goes 2 QU - the cost - $60 2 general club - $20 2 QU chapter - $30 2 join UFTA - PIKE eats that a week LOL - they host 4 UFTA Open/Amateur UFTA Kentucky Open Trial ( prize money 4k + ) I loVE the bluegrass region of Ky - now PIKE has his slice of heaVen 20 min away LOL


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats RE MCraith!! Impressive showing for you & Pike!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Kell - THANK YOU - PIKE leads - off LEAD - I just follow - this is the WAY of a V !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM, Fantastic outing for Pike and you. Sounds like a wonderful event with good people and great dogs. 
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - thanks 2 U Ken so many others on this forum - PIKE went 2 AKC hunt tests - my first V entered our life in 1971 - always a lap mutt - family member - hunter - in this world of multi media ( try 2 stay away ! ) so many places you can put the pup out there & working - I hunt - the 1 rule is this - a tired V is a happy V - MIND & BODY - it is that SIMPLE !!!!!!


----------

